# One for the records



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Heres one I have never seen or heard of before. Just cleaned cleaned out my AC70 and found about 15 - 20 Marble crayfish fry about 4 days old. I had my Marble self cloning in a 29 gallon tank and about four days ago I noticed that she had free swimming fry close to 50 fry after one day there was only about 10 - 15 fry, so I figured she must have eaten some of them or they didn't survive. The fry that were in the filter had to gone thru the riser pipe, thru the impeller and onto the sponge. They seem to be healthy we will see.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice surprise hope it goes well. Lucky crays


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what kind of filter did they go through ?

I've had a few fish survive a run through my Aqua Clear 70, because the actual impeller is below the level of the 'floor' in the intake chamber, so unless the fish is damaged by the trip up the tube or in getting into the main filter chamber, the impeller itself appears unlikely to do much damage, even to small fry. They'd whip by so fast, they'd have little chance of making their way down into the impeller well.


----------

